#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Διογκωμένη Πολυστερίνη VS Εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη

## P.A.

Μελετώντας λύσεις για εξωτερική θερμομόνωση παρατήρησα τα εξής :

Στις προδιαγραφές που δίνουν οι εταιρείες, η διαφορά στο λ μεταξύ εξηλασμένης και διογκωμένης είναι της τάξεως του 0.001-0,003 w/mk.

Εν τούτοις η διαφορά στην τιμή που προκύπτει είναι δυσανάλογη.

Έχετε εγκαταστήσει εξωτερική θερμομόνωση με διογκωμένη ώστε να έχετε εικόνα για τη συμπεριφορά της??

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Οι εξωτερικές θερμομονώσεις δεν είναι δοκιμασμένες στην Ελλάδα.
Πρέπει να περάσουν χρόνια για να δούμε τη συμπεριφορά τους και να καταγράψουμε τα λάθη στην τοποθέτηση που κάνουμε.

----------

